# last moment buck 2014



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

So I know its late on posting this up but thought I would share none the less. I ditched work a little early on the last day of the hunt. As I arrived it was raining and snowing. I changed clothes in the truck as I saw patches of blue trying to poke through. Just as I finished the clouds broke and off I went. On the way up the 3 mile hike to where I wanted to be I swear I heard a mountain lion rawr but couldnt see anything so on I went. Never saw one deer on the way up so I started back down a different route when all the sudden.....there stands a deer feeding up towards me. A doe, actually two does with two fawns, then a couple more etc. I had to just stand there and try to put antler on one but couldnt. The lead doe locked her eyes on me and wouldnt let go. They all fed to about twenty yards and just when a buck came out they all busted up and ran off. I followed tracks (in the snow) for about 80 yards when this little buck started to dance away. I whistled, he stoppped and bang!! about 40 yrds with a .54 throwing a 425 grain bullet. In the neck out the neck and defelected down and bounced off its spine just enough to break skin open. It was 6:45 and 2.5 mile drag out had me at the truck at 8:25. Ofcourse I forgot to mention that as soon as I shot him the clouds socked in again and it started snowing hard for about 25 minutes. I LOVE TO HUNT!

Cheddar


----------



## N8ON (Oct 7, 2010)

Cool deal, nice work.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I like it, and I like seeing that sidelock traditional muzzle loader in the picture. -8/-


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Congrats on your buck! You dragged it 2.5 miles? You're a bigger man than me.
I don't know anything about muzzleloaders but I sure like that gun.


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks guys. All I have ever used is a traditional side hammer with real black powder over 20 yrs now. I love it. Probably my favorite hunt (they are all so close) although, I sure do miss the days of the muzzleloader being in November.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Mr.CheddarNut said:


> ...although, I sure do miss the days of the muzzleloader being in November.


+1MEEEELLLIOOOONNNNNNN

-DallanC


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I'd wear moccasins and a **** skin cap if I could hunt in November with my muzzy. Maybe even buckskin chaps.;-)-------SS


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Congrats man!


----------



## Stickboy (Oct 28, 2010)

I sure like the looks of that shootin iron. Great job gettin it done.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Very nice...deers and gun.

P.S How'd you drag that deers 2 1/2 mile and not loose a hair off its body?


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Springville Shooter said:


> I'd wear moccasins and a **** skin cap if I could hunt in November with my muzzy. Maybe even buckskin chaps.;-)-------SS


Been there, done that! That is more or less what we use to do back in the day. Coyote skin hat leather possibles bag etc. A little corny but we were mountain men dang it 8)

Cheddar


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

BPturkeys said:


> Very nice...deers and gun.
> 
> P.S How'd you drag that deers 2 1/2 mile and not loose a hair off its body?


Good question. I suppose it was due to everything being wet? However, I am sure there was some left on the mountain. That pic is where he dropped!

Cheddar


----------

